# Meine Falter



## Bumblebee (18. Dezember 2010)

Nachdem sich in letzter Zeit die Nachfragen nach meiner "Bewaffnung" gemehrt haben kneif ich mich kräftig in den Allerwertesten und dokumentiere die Teile mal Stück für Stück

Seid trotzdem etwas geduldig mit mir; ich werde eine nach der anderen hier im Startpost eintragen und immer wieder updaten

Wenn ihr noch mehr Details braucht dann fragt einfach

Also - in loser Reihenfolge mal die 

*erste Kiste:*

Silverstone RAVEN 2 (RV-02B)
Auf Gigabyte P55-UD5:
2 GTX 470 (eigentlich GTX465 der 1. Generation// wurden "hoch-ge-biost") WaKü, @ 721/850/1442
1 Core i7 860 LuKü (Prolimatech Megahalems), @ 3630 MHz
Ausbeute ca. 35'000 PPD
Peakverbrauch 520 Watt

Hier nun die 

*zweite Kiste:*

Cooler Master Storm SCOUT (SGC-2000-KKN1-GP)
Auf Gigabyte EX58-UD5:
1 GTX 285 LuKü, @ 711/1282/1570
1 Core i7 920 LuKü (Alpenföhn Brocken), @ 3675 MHz
Ausbeute ca. 36'000 PPD
Peakverbrauch 390 Watt

Und die

*dritte Kiste:*

offener (Test-)Aufbau
Auf ASRock 890GX Extreme3:
1 GTX 275 WaKü, @ 720/1190/1570
1 GTS 250 LuKü, @ 765/1100/1912
1 AMD Phenom II X6 1055T LuKü (SCYTHE SCKC-2000 GRAND KAMA CROSS), @ 3360 MHz
Ausbeute ca. 25'000 PPD
Peakverbrauch 400 Watt

Und nun die

*vierte Kiste:*

Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower 
Auf ASUS M4N82 Deluxe:
1 GTX 260 LuKü, @ 650/1000/1400
1 GTS 250 LuKü, @ 745/1100/1848
1 AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition WaKü (CoolIT Domino A.L.C., all-in-one Mini-Wakü) @3600 MHz
Ausbeute ca. 19'000 PPD
Peakverbrauch 380 Watt

Es folgt die

*fünfte Kiste:*

Cooler Master HAF 912 Plus Midi-Tower (RC-912P-KKN1)
Auf Asus M4A79T Deluxe:
2 GTS 250 LuKü, @ 765/1100/1912
1 8800 GT LuKü, @700/920/1715
1 AMD Phenom II X 1090T Black Edition WaKü (Corsair H70, all-in-one Mini-Wakü CPU Cooler) @3600 MHz
Ausbeute ca. 27000 PPD
Peakverbrauch 465 Watt

Nun aber endlich die

*sechste Kiste:*

noch offener (Test-)Aufbau, der Cooler Master HAF 912 Plus Midi-Tower (RC-912P-KKN1) steht aber schon bereit
Auf Asus Crosshair IV Formula:
1 GTS 450 LuKü, @ 888/902/1776
1 GTX 460 LuKü, @ 840/900/1680
1 GTX 570 LuKü, @ 800/950/1600
1 AMD Phenom II X 1090T Black Edition LuKü (Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-U12P SE2) @3700 MHz
Ausbeute ca. 43000 PPD
Peakverbrauch 555 Watt

nach langer Wartezeit, die

*siebte Kiste: *updated

Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower 
Auf ASUS P8P67-M-PRO:
2 GTX 560Ti LuKü, @ 900/1000/1800
1 INTEL SandyBridge 2600K WaKü (Corsair H70, all-in-one Mini-Wakü CPU Cooler) @4500 MHz
Ausbeute ca. 51'000 PPD
Peakverbrauch 450 Watt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier kommt er - der..

*Server:*

Xigmatek Elysium 
Auf EVGA SR2:
1 GTS 250 LuKü, @ 675/1000/1620 (nicht faltend)
2 INTEL Xeon E5540 WaKü (XSPC Raystorm CPU Cooler) @2530 MHz
Ausbeute ca. 69'000 PPD
Peakverbrauch 280 Watt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alle Computer laufen 24/7; abgesehen von Updates etc.


----------



## tom7 (18. Dezember 2010)

hey, find ich super

sogar inklusive stromverbrauch! bin gespannt was zusammen kommt

gruß


----------



## Perseus88 (18. Dezember 2010)

Finde ich gut,vor allem die AMD`s ,sind für mich von Intresse.
Hab mir den 1075t geholt.
Finds eh Weltklasse was du hier Leistest.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Dezember 2010)

Update *1* ist on


----------



## Schmicki (18. Dezember 2010)

Beeindruckend! Der PC ist ja schon mal ne Ansage!
Ich finde es wirklich klasse, dass du deine PCs mal vorstellst. Dann kann man mal erahnen welche Arbeit du in die Falterei steckst. Du bist ja unser großes Vorbild und eine art Vaterfigur. Wenn ich mal groß bin, dann will ich auch ein bisschen Bumble sein. Ach ne, ich bin ja schon groß. Naja, fehlen mir ja jetzt nur noch ein halbes Dutzend PCs!


----------



## mattinator (18. Dezember 2010)

Cool, Bee. Das könnten wir eigentlich auch als allgemeinen Thread machen, da incl. der Verbrauchsleistungen eine gute Hilfe zur Auswahl einer energieeffizienten Folding-Hardware zur Verfügung stände.


----------



## acer86 (18. Dezember 2010)

WoW danke Bumble

Das interessiert mich auch schon die ganze Zeit brennend was du für "Rechenwerke" am Laufen hast


----------



## Jared566 (18. Dezember 2010)

Mich interessiet das auch brennend 

Was mich aber auch noch interessieren würde: Hast du nen Deal mit nem Energieversorger? 

denn ich mein der Strom ist ja nicht umsonst 

Mfg Jared


----------



## trucker1963 (18. Dezember 2010)

Ahh,endlich mal ein paar coole Infos von deiner "Faltfarm"
Hatte ja beim letzten Teamtreffen schon mal nachgefragt.
Sind ein paar schöne Powerfalter,bin schon auf die anderen gespannt.
Tust du mit dem 2.PC BIG-Wus falten, um auf die 36K-PPD zu kommen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Dezember 2010)

Coole Sache. 
Hast du mein Board eigendlich schon in Betrieb? 


Jared566 schrieb:


> Hast du nen Deal mit nem Energieversorger?


Er wird wahrscheinlich schon als Grossverbraucher gehandelt und bekommt günstigere Strommpreise.


----------



## Standeck (19. Dezember 2010)

Das ich das noch erleben darf!! 

Der Meister teilt uns seine Geheimnisse mit!

Das Du CPU Folding noch machst überrascht mich allerdings.

LG Standeck


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Dezember 2010)

Update *2* ist on

und



Jared566 schrieb:


> Was mich aber auch noch interessieren würde: Hast du nen Deal mit nem Energieversorger?
> denn ich meine der Strom ist ja nicht umsonst


 
Leider nicht; der Strom ist sogar zu einem grösseren Teil "grün" - was noch ein paar "Schwiizerfränkli" mehr kostet
Aber man(n) gönnt sich ja sonst nix 



trucker1963 schrieb:


> Tust du mit dem 2.PC BIG-Wus falten, um auf die 36K-PPD zu kommen?


 
Ja, genau



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hast du mein Board eigendlich schon in Betrieb?


 
Leider nicht, ich warte noch auf das RAM... das am letzten Donnerstag (16.12.) kommt 



Standeck schrieb:


> Das Du CPU Folding noch machst überrascht mich allerdings.


 
Dass dich das überrascht.. überrascht mich etwas 
Die bringen auch gut Punkte; auf meinem Level des Wahnsinns spielt der Stromverbrauch eh keine Rolle mehr


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Dezember 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Leider nicht, ich warte noch auf das RAM... das am letzten Donnerstag (16.12.) kommt


Bin mal gespannt was du da an PPD's aus dem 1090t rauskriegst. 
Bekommt es Win 7?

Was hast du eigendlich auf allen deinen Rechner an Betriebsystemen installiert?


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt was du da an PPD's aus dem 1090t rauskriegst.
> Bekommt es Win 7?


 
Da ich den wohl ähnlich "mild" übertakten werde wie den bereits vorhandenen; also so in der Gegend von 3600 MHz, rechne ich mit 8-10 KPPD
Und ja - wird unter WIN 7 laufen



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was hast du eigendlich auf allen deinen Rechner an Betriebsystemen installiert?


 
Inzwischen werkeln die meisten unter WIN 7 (HP und ULTIMATE), einer unter VISTA (Ultimate) und der (kärgliche) Rest noch unter XP SP3


----------



## trucker1963 (19. Dezember 2010)

Aus dem 1090T bekommt man schon ohne OC zw. 10 u. 11K raus,außer bei den "Killer-WUs".


----------



## Henninges (19. Dezember 2010)

erkenne ich da auf dem dritten bild eine mir bekannte gtx275 ? (:


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Dezember 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Inzwischen werkeln die meisten unter WIN 7 (HP und ULTIMATE), einer unter VISTA (Ultimate) und der (kärgliche) Rest noch unter XP SP3


Wen ich meinen ITX-Faltserver so anschaue, muss ich sagen, ist bezüglich dem GPU3-Clienten XP die bessere Wahl. 
Unter Win 7 verusacht eine GTX460 eine CPU-Last (1090t) von 2-3%.
Unter XP verusacht die GTS450 eine CPU-Last (SU2300) von 0-1%.


----------



## magic 007 (19. Dezember 2010)

hi

faltest du mit deinem X6 Big WU's?
Wenn ja wie lange brauchst du ca für eine?

mfg


----------



## Jared566 (19. Dezember 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Leider nicht; der Strom ist sogar zu einem grösseren Teil "grün" - was noch ein paar "Schwiizerfränkli" mehr kostet
> Aber man(n) gönnt sich ja sonst nix



Was bezahlst du denn so ungefähr für den Strom? 

Mfg Jared


----------



## Schmicki (19. Dezember 2010)

magic 007 schrieb:


> faltest du mit deinem X6 Big WU's?



Das funktioniert leider nicht. Die Mindestanforderung für Big-WUs sind acht Kerne.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Dezember 2010)

Update *3* ist on

und



trucker1963 schrieb:


> Aus dem 1090T bekommt man schon ohne OC zw. 10 u. 11K raus,außer bei den "Killer-WUs".


 
Gerade wegen denen hatte ich bewusst etwas tief gestapelt



Henninges schrieb:


> erkenne ich da auf dem dritten bild eine mir bekannte gtx275 ? (:


 
Aber absolut ja 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wen ich meinen ITX-Faltserver so anschaue, muss ich sagen, ist bezüglich dem GPU3-Clienten XP die bessere Wahl.
> Unter Win 7 verusacht eine GTX460 eine CPU-Last (1090t) von 2-3%.
> Unter XP verusacht die GTS450 eine CPU-Last (SU2300) von 0-1%.


 
Kann ich weder bestätigen noch verneinen; allerdings rennen bei mir beide in einer Kiste und unter XP SP3



Jared566 schrieb:


> Was bezahlst du denn so ungefähr für den Strom?


 
Ach - du kannst fragen... 
Rund 25 Rappen (ca. 15 Cent) pro kWh


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Dezember 2010)

Update *4* ist on - vorläufig das letzte; hab ja noch andere Hobbys


----------



## Standeck (19. Dezember 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ach - du kannst fragen...
> Rund 25 Rappen (ca. 15 Cent) pro kWh



Ist schon günstiger als  ich für die KW\h zahle. Aber bei deinen Kisten kommt da sicher ein kleines Vermögen bezahlen.


Und ja: CPU Folding überrascht mich doch. Als ich noch krass gefaltet hab war CPU Folding ja nicht so toll. Mein Core i7 hat damals so ca. 3000 PPD gemacht wenn ich mich nicht irre. Auf jeden Fall weniger als eine 8800 GT. Bei wesentlich höherem Stromverbrauch. Drum habe ich das gelassen. Aber hat sich da mittlerweile was geändert an den WU´s? 10- bis 11000 PPD sind für einen Prozessor schon eine Hausnummer über die man sprechen könnte.

Leider ist mir gestern meine andere GTX 280 auch noch verreckt. Die hat das wohl nicht ertragen 24/7 zu falten.  Das heißt wohl zum falten muß was neues her.

LG


----------



## Schmicki (20. Dezember 2010)

Standeck schrieb:


> Als ich noch krass gefaltet hab war CPU Folding ja nicht so toll.



Ja, das gibt es doch nicht, du hast einen i7 und noch nichts von Big-WUs gehört? 

Bei deinem Prozzi aus der Signatur sollten mit Big-WUs über 20000 PPD kein Problem sein. Oder meinst du nur die normalen SMP2 WUs? Da sind je nach WU 10k-15k PPD drin.

Also schmeiß den Prozzi an!


----------



## tom7 (20. Dezember 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Update *4* ist on - vorläufig das letzte; hab ja noch andere Hobbys



Wie gesagt, finds echt cool, von daher schon mal Danke für die Mühen, irgendwie is es ein Ansporn
Was mich noch voll interessieren würde, ist ein Bild deines Server-Zentrums () mit allen Rechnern drauf. Würds aber verstehen wenn dir das zu weit geht. Muss ja nicht jeder seine Wohnung im Internet veröffentlichen Aber wie gesagt: Sau spannend wärs schon!




Standeck schrieb:


> Ist schon günstiger als  ich für die KW\h zahle.  Aber bei deinen Kisten kommt da sicher ein kleines Vermögen bezahlen.
> LG



Ich habs mal grob überschlagen anhand der Werte die Bumble gepostet hat. Es is echt Wahnsinn was da für ein jährlicher Verbrauch zusammen kommt! V.a. wenn man bedenkt dass es ja nicht nur ein einziges Jahr ist.
Bumble du bist seit Anfang 2008 durchgehend dabei, oder?

Jedenfalls alle Achtung vor der Leistung und der Investition für das Projekt!

Gruß


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Dezember 2010)

tom7 schrieb:


> Was mich noch voll interessieren würde, ist ein Bild deines Server-Zentrums () mit allen Rechnern drauf.


 
Geht schon rein "geografisch" nicht, weil...
Der erste steht im Gästezimmer, der zweite in meinem Büro, 3, 4 und 5 stehen im Wintergarten (alles in meinem Haus)
Die noch kommenden...
6, 7 und 8 stehen im Keller des Hauses
9 und 10 in meiner Stadtwohnung

 darum 



tom7 schrieb:


> Ich habs mal grob überschlagen anhand der Werte die Bumble gepostet hat. Es is echt Wahnsinn was da für ein jährlicher Verbrauch zusammen kommt! V.a. wenn man bedenkt dass es ja nicht nur ein einziges Jahr ist.
> Bumble du bist seit Anfang 2008 durchgehend dabei, oder?
> Gruß


 
Ja, kommt mächtig was zusammen
Und ja, die erste WU für das PCGH-Team habe ich am 02.16.08 gefaltet und seither immer voll dabei


----------



## tom7 (20. Dezember 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Geht schon rein "geografisch" nicht, weil...
> Der erste steht im Gästezimmer, der zweite in meinem Büro, 3, 4 und 5 stehen im Wintergarten (alles in meinem Haus)
> Die noch kommenden...
> 6, 7 und 8 stehen im Keller des Hauses
> ...



Hehe, perfekte Aufteilung um Heizkosten zu sparen oder?
Aber die Fotos u Infos sind auch so Super! 
(auch wenn alles in einem Raum bestimmt viel krasser aussehen würde )




Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, kommt mächtig was zusammen
> Und ja, die erste WU für das PCGH-Team habe ich am 02.16.08 gefaltet und seither immer voll dabei



Dann kann ich mir recht gut vorstellen was du in F@H investiert hast!


----------



## Standeck (20. Dezember 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Ja, das gibt es doch nicht, du hast einen i7 und noch nichts von Big-WUs gehört?
> 
> Bei deinem Prozzi aus der Signatur sollten mit Big-WUs über 20000 PPD kein Problem sein. Oder meinst du nur die normalen SMP2 WUs? Da sind je nach WU 10k-15k PPD drin.
> 
> Also schmeiß den Prozzi an!



Also dann hat sich ja wirklich was geändert. Hab das Folding ja länger nicht mehr verfolgt. Aber glaub mir: Mehr als 4 - 6000 PPD waren mit dem SMP 2 damals nicht drin. Den habe ich 09 installiert, im März ungefähr. Ist also schon eine Zeitlang her. Ich hab mal den SMP2 wieder versucht zu starten, läuft aber nicht mehr. Werde das heute aber mal ausprobieren mit nem neuen Client. Scheint sich ja endlich zu lohnen. 

Und ne: Von Big-WUs hab ich noch nix gehört.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (20. Dezember 2010)

Jungens ich hab eine Idee:
Es gibt ja einen Rechnervorstellungssteckbriefthread .
Ich hätte gerne einen entsprechenden für die hauptsächlich 24/7 faltenden "Server". Jedoch mit staker Tendenz zu 24/7-Faltern.

Das Problem ist, dass ich keine Zeit habe um einen Thread zu pflegen.
Wer bietet sich denn an?
Wie findet ihr die Idee?

Bumble, Dankeschön für die Vorarbeit .


----------



## Vision-Modding (20. Dezember 2010)

Krass,

das Sind bei einem Strompreis von 15cent/kwh

Verbrauch: 18619,2 kWh
Kosten: 2792,88 €

what da f**** oO Und das alles ohne Licht etc ?
Stimmt meine Rechnung?


----------



## tom7 (20. Dezember 2010)

Vision-Modding schrieb:


> Krass,
> 
> das Sind bei einem Strompreis von 15cent/kwh
> 
> ...



Ich bin sogar auf noch mehr gekommen, hast du 10 PCs einberechnet?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (20. Dezember 2010)

Man man man... Muss das echt sein jedermanns Spendengelder hier mit variierenden Strompreisen abzuwiegen.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Dezember 2010)

Vision-Modding schrieb:


> what da f**** oO Und das alles ohne Licht etc ?
> Stimmt meine Rechnung?


 
Licht?? - was ist das??


----------



## Vision-Modding (20. Dezember 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Licht?? - was ist das??



Wikipedia sagt dazu:
"Das für Menschen sichtbare *Licht* ist ein Bereich der elektromagnetischen Strahlung. Dieser erstreckt sich von etwa 380 bis 780 nm Wellenlänge, was einer Frequenz von etwa 789 bis 385 THz  entspricht. Eine genaue Grenze lässt sich jedoch nicht angeben, da die  Empfindlichkeit des menschlichen Auges an den Wahrnehmungsgrenzen nicht  abrupt, sondern allmählich abnimmt. Die an das sichtbare Licht  angrenzenden Bereiche der Infrarotstrahlung und Ultraviolettstrahlung werden häufig ebenfalls als Licht bezeichnet."

Aber is quatsch, brauchste nicht 



tom7 schrieb:


> Ich bin sogar auf noch mehr gekommen, hast du 10 PCs einberechnet?


Ne nur die auf der Hauptseite, wie 10? o.O


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Dezember 2010)

Vision-Modding schrieb:


> Ne nur die auf der Hauptseite, wie 10? o.O


 
Er spielt auf die erschreckende Tatsache an, dass da noch 5 Rechner mehr bei mir "rumfalten"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Dezember 2010)

Kannst du eigendlich den Strom als Spende bei den Steuern absetzten? 

Wäre doch was für uns, Strom (Strom = gespendete Rechenkraft) als Spende abziehen. 

Das man einen Teil der Hardwarekosten absetzten kann kenn ich.


----------



## tripod (25. Dezember 2010)

hi,

die daten sind mal echt sehr informativ, ungefähr kann man es zwar erahnen was da ungefähr
folden "muss" um auf solche werte zu kommen, aber die fakten sind doch beeindruckend 

die stromkosten allerdings auch...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Januar 2011)

Also wenn du keine solaranlage auf dem Dach hast würde ich meine die kommt das geld sonst woher.

Weil die kosten will ich pro Monat nicht sehen und deine endjahresabrechrung will ich garnicht erste sehen...


----------



## Steff456 (10. Januar 2011)

Er macht es einfacher als alle denken:
Wenn der nette Herr von der Stadt kommt um zu prüfen, wieviel Strom man verbraucht hat, wird dem einfach vorgegaukelt, dass der Zähler defekt ist. *Als ob man mit einer 20qm Bude so viel "verbrauchen" kann  *
So drückt sich unser TE schön um die anfallenden Kosten.. *ironie*


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Januar 2011)

Steff456 schrieb:


> Er macht es einfacher als alle denken:
> Wenn der nette Herr von der Stadt kommt um zu prüfen, wieviel Strom man verbraucht hat, wird dem einfach vorgegaukelt, dass der Zähler defekt ist. *Als ob man mit einer 20qm Bude so viel "verbrauchen" kann  *
> So drückt sich unser TE schön um die anfallenden Kosten.. *ironie*


 
 echt gute Idee - muss ich mal versuchen 

Allerdings gibt es da schon ein Problem:
"Castle Bumblestein" ist  unwesentlich  grösser als 20qm


----------



## Arthuriel (10. Januar 2011)

Du könntest es auch mit der Homer Taktik (Wohnmobil volltanken^^) versuchen : Verbrauch soviel Strom, dass der Stromzähler von 99999,9 auf 00000,0 kWh springt, natürlich müsstest du das so hinkriegen, dass man denkt, dass du eigentlich sehr wenig Strom verbrauchst .


----------



## Schleifer (10. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kannst du eigendlich den Strom als Spende bei den Steuern absetzten?



Du diese Idee ist gar nicht so abwegig. ...

EDIT:
_Die Erklärungen hier waren murks. Er ist schweizer, damit hat sich das Thema soweit es meine Kenntnisse betrifft erledigt_


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Januar 2011)

Ich denke der hau jeder von deine Strom anbitter kommt einfach K.o und schafft die in seinen Keller. Und die müssen dann stromlaufratt erzeugen und wenn nicht dann 3 2 1 Kopf ab ^^


----------



## nfsgame (10. Januar 2011)

Gut das man sich den Zusammenhang denken kann....


----------



## magic 007 (10. Januar 2011)

ich glaube er wollte folgendes sagen:

Ich denke der haut jeden von seinem Stromanbieter einfach K.O. und schafft diese in seinen Keller. Und die müssen dann in einem Laufrad Strom erzeugen. Wenn nicht, 3, 2, 1 und Kopf ab!

So würde es zumindest Sinn ergeben!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Januar 2011)

magic 007 schrieb:


> ich glaube er wollte folgendes sagen:
> 
> Ich denke der haut jeden von seinem Stromanbieter einfach K.O. und schafft diese in seinen Keller. Und die müssen dann in einem Laufrad Strom erzeugen. Wenn nicht, 3, 2, 1 und Kopf ab!
> 
> So würde es zumindest Sinn ergeben!



So wars auch eigentlich gedacht
Nur sry heute schreibe ich noch mehr "mist" als sonst habe die nacht gerade mal 2 1/2 Stunden gepennt.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Januar 2011)

Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich gilt: Forensprache ist Deutsch. Das schließt deutsche Rechtschreibung mit ein. Personen mit anderen Muttersprachen und/oder Rechtschreibschwäche seien auf das breite Angebot an Rechtschreib-Plugins für diverse Browser hingewiesen.


Plugin?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Januar 2011)

nett aber auch etwas Wahnsinnig...  passt aber zu PCGH Ex. oder man ist mehrfacher Millionär dann kann einem die Stromrechnung erstmal egal sein bzw. wenn man eine Solarfarm hat auch

Faltest du mit den 10 nur oder laufen die z.B. auch als E-Mail Server für Privatleute...oder als Gameserver für Privat. gegen Entgeld ?


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Januar 2011)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Faltest du mit den 10 nur oder laufen die z.B. auch als E-Mail Server für Privatleute...oder als Gameserver für Privat. gegen Entgeld ?


 
Alles nur Eigengebrauch, Falten und etwas Gamen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2011)

Schleifer schrieb:


> Vielleicht geht's ja als Sonderausgabe durch (§10b EStG)


@Bumblebee: Was meinst du, sollen wir die vom Amt für legalen Diebstahl mal damit ägern? 
Wird sich wahrscheinlich eh nur noch um Tage handeln bis die Erklärung ins Haus flatert.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Bumblebee: Was meinst du, sollen wir die vom Amt für legalen Diebstahl mal damit ägern?
> Wird sich wahrscheinlich eh nur noch um Tage handeln bis die Erklärung ins Haus flattert.


 
 - das wär mal was 
Für die geneigten Mitleser: A.Meier-PS3 ist wie ich ein Schweizer und somit kriegen wir Steuererklärungen zugeschickt mit denen wir uns selber deklarieren müssen - ohne das vorgängig schon vom Einkommen ein Abzug gemacht wurde


----------



## mycel-x (10. Januar 2011)

Moinsen Wasp,

ist echt beeindruckend Dein Faltgarten. Heizen musst Du im Winter aber nicht mehr oder?
Respect. Man sieht das Genialität und Wahnsinn gaaanz dicht beieinander liegen.
Ich glaube das wird so schnell keiner toppen.
Ich mit meiner OC 4850 ca.@12/7 fühl mich sowas von mickrig. Aber es gilt: Kleinvieh macht auch Mist und dabei sein ist alles...schönred...heul...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Januar 2011)

bestimmt nicht wenn man die PC's geschickt im Haus verteilt braucht man wohl in keinem Zimmer mehr eine Heizung oder die warme Luft aus dem Zimmer wo alle PC's stehen gut verteilen kann


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Januar 2011)

@Bumblebee
Krass was du da alles herum stehen hast  Respekt

Was ich mich aber frage ist warum du doch einige AMD Cpus benutzt? 
Weil die ja im Vergleich zu Intel eigentlich eher schlecht sind was die PPD ausbeute angeht.


----------



## Julian Kruck (10. Januar 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> @Bumblebee
> Krass was du da alles herum stehen hast  Respekt
> 
> Was ich mich aber frage ist warum du doch einige AMD Cpus benutzt?
> Weil die ja im Vergleich zu Intel eigentlich eher schlecht sind was die PPD ausbeute angeht.



Mein X955 läuft mit ner VM ganz gut und auf dem Niveau mit nem vergleichbaren Intel-Prozzi.(Penryn-Modelle)
Die neuen Intel ziehen zwar die AMDs aus, aber soviel schenken sich die alten modelle nichts


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Januar 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Was ich mich aber frage ist warum du doch einige AMD Cpus benutzt?
> Weil die ja im Vergleich zu Intel eigentlich eher schlecht sind was die PPD ausbeute angeht.


 
Ganz so schlimm ist das nicht mit der Ausbeute
Wenn du sie dann auch noch recht günstig "abgreifen" konntest macht es eben schon Sinn


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Januar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *erste Kiste:*
> 
> Silverstone RAVEN 2 (RV-02B)
> Auf Gigabyte P55-UD5:
> ...



Was mich wundert ist das der erste Rechner trotz i7 und 2xGTX"470" gegen dem 2ten i7 mit einer gtx285 abkackt
Machst du mit dem ersten keine BigWUs?zu wenig ram?

Mich würde auch mal interessieren wenn man überall so grob die ppd/w ausrechnet und dann bissl ummodeln welches dann ein extrem gutes ppd/w Verhältnis hat.(stichwort grüner faltrechner der sollte ja aus verbrauchten watt die maximale ppds raushohlen)

Ganz extrem zb.

i7 mit verbrauchsarmer Graka nur BigWus falten lassen (zb. dein 2ter Rechner mit ner gts250 aus deinem 4ten oder 5ten Rechner die nicht mitfaltet )

das krasse Gegenteil wäre zb.

Billige Cpu (mit geringem verbrauch) mit 2 gtx460 und nur Grakas falten

Preislich könnts fast gleich sein von der Anschaffung her.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Januar 2011)

@Soldat0815: Was versteht man unter "grünem Faltserver"?

Hier zwei Beispiele:
Faltserver mit möglichst geringem Verbrauch bei maximaler PPD/Watt-Leistung: Mein Faltserver 145W bei 10'150PPD > ~70PPD/Watt
Möglichst energieefizienter Faltserver: Mein Hauptsystem 400W bei 34'550PPD > ~86PPD/Watt
Sicher, es gibt viel energieefizientere System als mein Hauptrechner, aber nur schon bei meinen beiden Systemen sieht man die verschiedenen Lösungsansätze: Der eine möglichst kleiner Verbrauch, der andere energieefizienter (aus einem Watt mehr PPD's).


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Januar 2011)

Ein Grüner Faltserver ist für mich ein Server der das Maximale aus der Verbrauchten Leistung raushohlt also möglichst hohe PPD/Watt.
Man kann ja auch ein Atom Falten lassen der zB. max 40Watt braucht aber nur zb. 120PPD bringt. Das ist für mich aber nicht wirklich grün weil die Ausbeute zu gering ist gesehn zum Verbrauch  3PPD/Watt.

Mein System verbraucht 230Watt bei ca.17000PPD also 74 PPD/W.

Jetzt ganz blöd man nimmt ein Celeron mit ner TPD von 35Watt untervoltet den bissl und setzt dann eben 2xgtx460 aufs Board das währen dann ca.25000PPD zu geschätzten ca.300Watt = 83PPD/W

Eventuell gibts ne Kombi die 100PPD/W bringt oder mehr zb. nur core i7 mit BIGWus und kleiner graka onboard gibts da ja leider nimmer.

Dann wärs eventuell sinnvoller für leute die reine Faltserver haben wollen das sie sich 2 Core i7 Systeme besorgen anstat ein core i7 mit ner gtx580 verbraucht eventuell ca gleich aber die 2 core i7 System bringen mehr ppd


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Januar 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Was mich wundert ist das der erste Rechner trotz i7 und 2xGTX"470" gegen dem 2ten i7 mit einer gtx285 abkackt
> Machst du mit dem ersten keine BigWUs?zu wenig ram?


 
Genau so ist es (momentan)
Der erste Rechner hat bei *BIG*'s immer Probleme gemacht und ich bin noch nicht dazu gekommen es genauer abzuklären
Da er im "Castle Bumblestein" steht habe ich unter der Woche keinen Zugriff darauf und deshalb soll er *stabil* laufen auch wenn er *suboptimal* faltet


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (11. Januar 2011)

sorry Offtopic Google

wohl eher Google

aber dann passt dein User Bild nicht...

heißt das etwa Hummel dann habe ich wieder ein Eng. Wort gelernt was ich vorher nicht kannte /end Offtopic


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Januar 2011)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> sorry Offtopic Google
> 
> wohl eher Google
> 
> ...


 
Für diesen Volltreffer (Hummel) bekommst du 100 Punkte


----------



## magic 007 (11. Januar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Für diesen Volltreffer (Hummel) bekommst du 100 Punkte



un ab 101 Punkten gibts ne Waschmaschine!


----------



## The Master of MORARE (11. Januar 2011)

magic 007 schrieb:


> un ab 101 Punkten gibts ne Waschmaschine!


 Und bei zuviel Spam ne Verwarnung. Sry.


SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> sorry Offtopic Google
> 
> wohl eher Google
> 
> ...



Ist aber echt göttlich was Google liefert :


> [...]Baron Bimble of Bimblesetin and Baron Bumble of _Bumblestein[...]_


Ist einfach prächtig zu lesen, was Bumble da für Maschinen zum Falten abkommandiert hat.


----------



## hardwarespider (13. Januar 2011)

Erstmal toller Thread!
Und dann hätt ich noch eine Frage. Die neuen i7 haben ja eine integrierte Graka. Ich würde mir gerne einen i7-2600K für gelegentliches Benchen kaufen. Wieviel Punke hätte ich damit pro Tag ohne Grafikkarte. Wie hoch wäre der Energieverbrauch. Ist es mit einem Faltserver wie der Atom, GTS450 Kombi vergleichbar?


----------



## nfsgame (13. Januar 2011)

Der Grafikchip im i7 kann nicht falten .


----------



## acer86 (13. Januar 2011)

hardwarespider schrieb:


> Erstmal toller Thread!
> Und dann hätt ich noch eine Frage. Die neuen i7 haben ja eine integrierte Graka. Ich würde mir gerne einen i7-2600K für gelegentliches Benchen kaufen. Wieviel Punke hätte ich damit pro Tag ohne Grafikkarte. Wie hoch wäre der Energieverbrauch. Ist es mit einem Faltserver wie der Atom, GTS450 Kombi vergleichbar?



Hi 

Wie nfsgame schon geschrieben hat kannst du leider mit der Internen Grafik nicht Falten.

Aber wen du ihn Mit den SMP2 client laufen lässt macht der CPU schon ordentlich Punkte, hab leider kein i7 aber so ein Sandy Bridge i72600K macht am tag locker 3-5 WU´s (kommt auf die WU´s an) und pro WU kannst du so mit 3500-5500 Credit´s Rechnen.

Aber da können hier die i7 Falter im Forum sicher genauere Daten geben


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (13. Januar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wie nfsgame schon geschrieben hat kannst du leider mit der Internen Grafik nicht Falten.
> 
> ...



i7 2600k macht stock zwischen 10000ppd(pseudo bigs 6701etc) und 18000ppd(die normalen 6062etc)

12+stunden für die pseudos und ca 4 stunden für die normalen

mfg


----------



## Schmicki (13. Januar 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> i7 2600k macht stock zwischen 10000ppd(pseudo bigs 6701etc) und 18000ppd(die normalen 6062etc)
> 
> 12+stunden für die pseudos und ca 4 stunden für die normalen



Holla die Faltfee. Die Sandy reißt ja ganz gut was weg. Da muss ich wohl meinen Bloomfield bald in Rente schicken... 
Da kommt die GTS450 nicht hinterher, da es viel zu selten die 912/925er WUs gibt.

@Bumble
Wann fügst du deinen nächsten Falter hier ein. Nicht, dass wir neugierig wären...


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Januar 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> @Bumble
> Wann fügst du deinen nächsten Falter hier ein. Nicht, dass wir neugierig wären...


 
Die Chancen stehen gut, dass ich dieses WE noch was nachtragen kann


----------



## hardwarespider (14. Januar 2011)

Ich fürchte ihr habt mich alle falsch verstanden. Ich will nicht mit der integrierten Grafikkarte falten, sonder nur einen PC ohne Grafikkarte machen. Und anschließen den I7 BIG WUs falten lassen. 
Nur wolt ich fragen ob das was bringt. Auch von der Effizienz her. Oder hat die CPU keine Chance gegen Grafikkarten mit ähnlichen Stromverbrauch.


----------



## acer86 (14. Januar 2011)

hardwarespider schrieb:


> Ich fürchte ihr habt mich alle falsch verstanden. Ich will nicht mit der integrierten Grafikkarte falten, sonder nur einen PC ohne Grafikkarte machen. Und anschließen den I7 BIG WUs falten lassen.
> Nur wolt ich fragen ob das was bringt. Auch von der Effizienz her. Oder hat die CPU keine Chance gegen Grafikkarten mit ähnlichen Stromverbrauch.




Hi

wie du auf der Vorherigen Seite an den Werten sehen kannst bringt so ein i7 2600k schon Ordentlich PPD

wen du ihn Übertaktest und BigWU´s Falten lässt kommen so um die 30000PPD bei rum.

um so ein Wert mit GPU´s zu erreichen brauchst du schon 2X GTX570 Jeweils 17000PPD (460Watt) 

oder 3XGTX460 Jeweils 12500PPD (500Watt) 

der i7 2600k braucht mit OC laut PCGH um die 200Watt also bist du gut dabei

hier noch ein Screenshot 

MFG


----------



## hardwarespider (14. Januar 2011)

Danke, genau das wollt ich wissen!



> der i7 2600k braucht mit OC laut PCGH um die 200Watt also bist du gut dabei


Aber bei 4,6 Ghz unter Core Damage (hab auch das Heft vor mir liegen).

Eine Frage noch. Wenn CPUs so gut abschneiden, warum faltet dann jeder mit GPUs? Ich dachte auch immer die hätten eine bessere Punkteausbeute.


----------



## acer86 (14. Januar 2011)

hardwarespider schrieb:


> Danke, genau das wollt ich wissen!
> 
> 
> Aber bei 4,6 Ghz unter Core Damage (hab auch das Heft vor mir liegen).
> ...



Erster Punkt PREIS eine GTS 450 bekommst du schon für 99Euro und mit den richtigen WU´s macht die vom 9500-15000PPD

Zweiter Punkt die Karten sind leichter aufzurüsten,

Dritter Punkt, die hohen PPD werte machen die CPUs nur bei BigWu´s bei den normalen SMP2 sieht es schon wider anderes aus. da macht selbst die renn semmel i7 2600K mit OC 18000PPD

Vierter Punkt nicht jeder faltet 24/7 und wen man das nicht macht lohnen sich BigWu´s nicht da man meist nur eine Deadline von 3tagen hat und der i7 braucht schon 2-2,5Tage im dauerlauf. eine Grafikkarten WU dauert z.b. mit ner GTS 450 nur 3h.

MFG.


----------



## hardwarespider (14. Januar 2011)

> Dritter Punkt, die hohen PPD werte machen die CPUs nur bei BigWu´s bei  den normalen SMP2 sieht es schon wider anderes aus. da macht selbst die  renn semmel i7 2600K mit OC 18000PPD


Aber man kann selbst entscheiden ob man BIGs oder normale WUs faltet, oder?
Sry für die vielen Fragen, aber ich kenn mich bei Folding@Home leider nicht sehr gut aus.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Januar 2011)

hardwarespider schrieb:


> Aber man kann selbst entscheiden ob man BIGs oder normale WUs faltet, oder?
> Sry für die vielen Fragen, aber ich kenn mich bei Folding@Home leider nicht sehr gut aus.


Genau, du kannst den Clienten umstellen.


----------



## acer86 (14. Januar 2011)

hardwarespider schrieb:


> Aber man kann selbst entscheiden ob man BIGs oder normale WUs faltet, oder?
> Sry für die vielen Fragen, aber ich kenn mich bei Folding@Home leider nicht sehr gut aus.



Das regeln dan die Flag´s wen du -smp  anhängst dan macht er nur SMP Wu´s und wen du noch -bigadv ran hängst dan hohlt er sich die großen BIG´s


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Januar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Das regel dan die Flag´s wenn du -smp anhängst dann macht er nur SMP Wu´s und wenn du statt smp -bigadv ran hängst dann holt er sich die großen BIG´s


 
Das seh ich etwas anders...

Mit -smp faltet er "normale" SMP's
Mit -smp *plus* -bigadv faltet er *BIG*'s


----------



## acer86 (14. Januar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das seh ich etwas anders...
> 
> Mit -smp faltet er "normale" SMP's
> Mit -smp *plus* -bigadv faltet er *BIG*'s




Oh sorry wird gleich abgeändert


----------



## p00nage (19. Januar 2011)

jo nen 2600k ist schon nice, ich dachte hab gelesen das er sogar an die 40k ppd kommt, mich reizt er auch. Mein i7 920 macht so 23k ppd bei bigs und 12k ppd bei normalen


----------



## acer86 (19. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> jo nen 2600k ist schon nice, ich dachte hab gelesen das er sogar an die 40k ppd kommt, mich reizt er auch. Mein i7 920 macht so 23k ppd bei bigs und 12k ppd bei normalen



Mit oder Ohne OC


----------



## mihapiha (19. Januar 2011)

Und mit diesen 5 Rechnern kommt man auf die gewaltigen 270k PPD?!
Ich hätte mit der Hälfte gerechnet...


----------



## p00nage (19. Januar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Seid trotzdem etwas geduldig mit mir; ich werde *eine nach der anderen* hier im Startpost eintragen und immer wieder updaten



Hier hast die antwort ^^sind nicht nur 5


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Januar 2011)

Endlich mal wieder ein (kleines) Update, Nummer *5* - siehe Startpost


----------



## T0M@0 (22. Januar 2011)

Heftiger PC  hätte gedacht der verbraucht mehr...

By the way: will nicht nerven, aber du hast da noch ein paar gpus auf meiner seite einzutragen xD


----------



## acer86 (22. Januar 2011)

Hi @ Bumble

Bei deiner "sechsten Kiste"  was hast du da für ein Netzteil verbaut ?

Hab sowas ähnliches demnächst vor mit einer Sandy...

MFG


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2011)

Hört sich verdächtig nach meinem ehemaligem Kurzschlussboard an.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Januar 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> By the way: will nicht nerven, aber du hast da noch ein paar gpus auf meiner seite einzutragen xD


 
Nein, du nervst nicht; ja - hab noch einiges einzutragen; nein, mein Tag hat auch bloss 24 Stunden 



acer86 schrieb:


> Hi @ Bumble
> 
> Bei deiner "sechsten Kiste" was hast du da für ein Netzteil verbaut ?
> 
> MFG


 
Das Netzteil ist ein Thermaltake Toughpower XT TPX-775M 




A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hört sich verdächtig nach meinem ehemaligem Kurzschlussboard an.


 
Ich kann deinen Verdacht bestätigen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich kann deinen Verdacht bestätigen




Aber sind bei der Hardware 43'000PPD's nicht ein bisschen wenig?

Wen ich meine zwei Rechner zum Vergleich nehme und den SU2300 mit sein 700PPD abziehe, bin ich auch auf rund 43'000PPD's.
Dann unterscheidet sich unsere Hardware nur noch bei einer Karte (GTX570 oder GTX460).

Also ich hätte rund 2-3'000PPD's mehr erwarten.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ... Also ich hätte rund 2-3'000PPD's mehr erwarten.


 
Tut mir leid, dass ich dich enttäuscht habe 

Allerdings musst du ein paar Dinge in die Rechnung einbeziehen

- Die PPD's sind eine *Momentangabe*; gerade jetzt sind es 44'240
- Die ganze HW ist noch luftgekühlt; da geht noch "einiges"
- Der ganze Aufbau ist - wie geschrieben - nicht final

Ich hoffe, dass ich dich etwas trösten konnte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2011)

Das OC-mässig noch was geht ist mir klar, aber soviel höher ist sind meine GPU's auch nicht getaktet (GTS450 +42MHz, GTX460 +12MHz), CPU ist gleich hoch getaktet.

Was mich mehr irritiert ist der geringe Unterschied aufgrund der Tatsache das du anstelle einer zweiten 460er eine 570er drinn hast, müsste doch jetzt schon mehr sein, oder?


----------



## mattinator (23. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was mich mehr irritiert ist der geringe Unterschied aufgrund der Tatsache das du anstelle einer zweiten 460er eine 570er drinn hast, müsste doch jetzt schon mehr sein, oder?



Sollte Bumblebee zwar nicht passiert sein, aber vllt. hat er nicht (mit SetPriority) die Prozesspriorität der GPU-Cores hochgesetzt.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was mich mehr irritiert ist der geringe Unterschied aufgrund der Tatsache das du anstelle einer zweiten 460er eine 570er drinn hast, müsste doch jetzt schon mehr sein, oder?


 
Eben *nicht*, mein Freund

Ich habe es schon mehrfach geschrieben:

Die *mittleren* Karten aus einem Segment sind meistens die Besten zum Falten // der (!! manchmal !!) einzige "Ausweg" ist die massive Verbesserung der Kühlung (aka. WaKü)

Konkret:

Eine 6801er WU bringt mir (aktuell)

GTX460 10685 PPD !! hochgetaktet // LuKü !!

GTX470 14379 PPD !! sehr hochgetaktet // WaKü !!

GTX570 13865 PPD !! mässig hochgetaktet // LuKü !!

Und wie man sieht liegen da "deine" 2-3 KPPD begraben


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. Januar 2011)

Meine GTX460 bringt bei der 6801er 12kppd


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Meine GTX460 bringt bei der 6801er 12kppd


 
Na da gratulier ich aber


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. Januar 2011)

Wollte jetzt nicht damit angeben.
Wollte nur deine Aussage unterstützen das die teureren Grakas nicht sehr viel mehr PPD's bringen wie man vielleicht denkt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Wollte jetzt nicht damit angeben.
> Wollte nur deine Aussage unterstützen das die teureren Grakas nicht sehr viel mehr PPD's bringen wie man vielleicht denkt.


Naja, kommt drauf an wie man "teuer" definiert sprich kommt auf den finannzielen Standpunkt an.
Ich finde die GTX460 ist momentan der "goldene Mittelweg" und sind einigermassen bezahlbar, sonst hätte ich ja auch nicht zwei. 

Ps: Zum Angeben ist der Wert auch defintiv zu tief, hab den gleichen 2X.


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (24. Januar 2011)

Ich wollt mich hier auch mal wieder melden: Ich komm auch so mit 11700ppd(WU6801) mit meiner GTX460 @840MHz auf Standardspannung mit LuKü. Damit hat sich eure Empfehlung damals sehr gut bewährt!! Spielen von einigermaßen aktuellen Games ist auch kein Problem!!!!
Schade dass die GTX570 nicht so viele ppd liefert, damit mich nicht jeder killt, ich hab schon gelesen was Bumblebee geschrieben hat!! Naja ich bleibe weiterhin sehr gespannt, was er denn noch aus der Karte unter Wakü und Übertaktung rausholt!!


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Februar 2011)

Rauh_Thomas schrieb:


> Schade dass die GTX570 nicht so viele ppd liefert - Naja ich bleibe weiterhin sehr gespannt, was er denn noch aus der Karte unter Wakü und Übertaktung rausholt!!


 
Hatte eigentlich vor dieses WE umzubauen, leider bin ich nicht dazu gekommen 
Aber bald...


----------



## davidof2001 (20. Februar 2011)

Auch wenn es hier nicht direkt reingehört (sorry Bumblebee). Meine GTX570 habe ich aktuell auf 925 MHz Core bei 1,088V. Die Temperaturen gestalten sich allerdings nicht wirklich sommertauglich aber die PPD sind bei ca. 16000 bei einer 6805. Vielleicht schaffe ich noch ein bischen weniger Vcore aber erstmal muss sie faltstabil bleiben.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. März 2011)

Bald kommt ein Update - versprochen


----------



## nfsgame (29. März 2011)

Kannst du vllt den Cougar-Bericht hier nochmal reinschieben, ich find den nichtmehr .


----------



## Bumblebee (29. März 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Kannst du vllt den Cougar-Bericht hier nochmal reinschieben, ich find den nicht mehr .


 
 LOOOOOL 

Roger that - wird demnächst erledigt


----------



## Bumblebee (31. März 2011)

Hier nochmal der (Vor-)Bericht (für nfs  )

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Und hier der versprochene, erste, kleine Bericht (entgültig wird er dann später; kriegt er dann einen Eintrag in Meine Falter)

Die Historie
Das Netzteil, ein Cougar CM700, hatte ich ja bei der Wahl zum Falter des Monats (Januar) gewonnen
Für den Fall, dass ich gewinnen sollte, hatte ich mir vorgenommen einen Faltrechner auf Basis der neuen SandyBridge-CPU-Generation aufzubauen

Letzten Samstag ging es also los damit....

Das Netzteil ist in fast jeder Beziehung den Anforderungen gewachsen
Einziger Kritikpunkt ist - wie bei so ziemlich jedem Mitbewerber - das zu kurze Kabel für den 8-Pin-EATX 12V-Anschluss

Als "Zuhause" kam (wieder einmal) ein COOLERMASTER HAF 912 Plus zum Einsatz
Der Einbau der restlichen Hardware ging flott und problemlos vor sich

Den Prozessor habe ich erstmal nur "mild" von 3400 MHz auf 4200MHz übertaktet
Die Kühlung übernimmt eine WaKü Corsair H70 mit 2 ausblasenden Lüftern

Daneben bläst ein 200er-Frontlüfter kühle Luft in das Gehäuse; ein weiterer einblasender (140er) Lüfter ist an der linken Seite montiert und bläst ziemlich direkt auf die Grafikkarte
Ein weiterer 120er ist "unter dem Dach" montiert und führt die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse

Als Grafikkarte kommt erstmal eine "überzählige" GTX275 zum Einsatz; später werden es wohl FERMI's sein
Ich warte da aber noch auf das Erscheinen der GTX550Ti; je nach dem werden dann solche (oder allenfalls GTX560Ti) eingebaut
Nach Installation von WIN7-Home Premium, Updates und der benötigten Software konnte es dann losgehen mit dem Falten

Das System erfaltet nun - zusammen mit der GraKa - gut 43'000 PPD; eine erste *BIG* sollte heute Abend beendet sein
Dabei wird der Prozessor rund 50° pro Kern warm und die GraKa kommt auf ca. 75°


----------



## T0M@0 (31. März 2011)

Nich schlecht  mich begeistern immer wieder die hochwertigen Komponenten die du so verbaust. WaKü, CM HAF etc. PP


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. März 2011)

Man könnte glatt meinnen deine Arbeitgeber sponsore dich.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Man könnte glatt meinen deine Arbeitgeber sponsoren dich.


 
Tun sie ja auch - indirekt
Sie zahlen mir monatlich ein Gehalt


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (11. April 2011)

na großer wie schautz die 550 ti ist da und die 560 gtx kündigt sich an schon eine idee was für eine karte da rein kommen wird ? ^^


----------



## Bumblebee (11. April 2011)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> na großer wie schautz die 550 ti ist da und die 560 gtx kündigt sich an schon eine idee was für eine karte da rein kommen wird ? ^^


 
Falls du mit "*da*" den Sandy-Rechner meinst; ich rechne mit GTX560Ti


----------



## Bumblebee (21. April 2011)

Sehr bald kommt was - im Moment steppt grad der Bär - so HW-Crash-mässig


----------



## Eifelaner (21. April 2011)

Hast du einen Untermieter namens Murphy bei dir wohnen?


----------



## Bumblebee (21. April 2011)

Eifelaner schrieb:


> Hast du einen Untermieter namens Murphy bei dir wohnen?


 
Man könnte es meinen - aber nun b.t.T.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Mai 2011)

Ein Update der etwas anderen Art

Bekanntlich ist mir ja ein Rechner "verreckt" / wurde von WaKü gedoucht

Der Ersatz dafür (inklusive einer spürbaren Zusatz-Investition meinerseits) wird nun mein (zweiter)

2600K (Sandy-Bridge) mit zwei GTX560Ti werden; damit trage ich nochmals etwas zu unserem Konto bei
Dies wird aber die letzte grössere Anschaffung sein

Und sie wird nicht ausreichen um die "Cannucks" und im speziellen  Beavers_Gone_Bananas - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats  davon abzuhalten uns niederzumachen

Ist die "Kiste" am Laufen gibt es dann (endlich mal) wieder ein Bild


----------



## mattinator (7. Mai 2011)

Dank an Dich, dass Du auch trotz der Rückschläge immer wieder nachlegst.


----------



## Uwe64LE (8. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Der Ersatz dafür (inklusive einer spürbaren Zusatz-Investition meinerseits) wird nun mein (zweiter)
> 
> 2600K (Sandy-Bridge) mit zwei GTX560Ti werden; damit trage ich nochmals etwas zu unserem Konto bei


Alter Falter, du bist wirklich (positiv) verrückt. Alle Achtung!
Kannst du mal bitte Genaueres zu den beiden Sandys sagen? (Kurzsteckbrief, verbaute hardware, 24/7 OC Einstellungen)?




Bumblebee schrieb:


> Dies wird aber die letzte grössere Anschaffung sein


Wer´s glaubt.


----------



## haha (8. Mai 2011)

Koole Sache!!! noch mehr Punkte für unser Team juchee  joa Beavers_goes_Bananas zu schlagen wird wohl schwer weil darunter ja mehrere Personen falten quasi wie der PGH Team Acc und du ja "nur" ein Einzelner bist aber dafür hauste auch hammermäßig unglaublich viele Punkte raus!


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Mai 2011)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Kannst du mal bitte Genaueres zu den beiden Sandys sagen? (Kurzsteckbrief, verbaute hardware, 24/7 OC Einstellungen)?



Aber bitte - findest du hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...70335/131329-meine-falter-11.html#post2850841

Der Rechner läuft immer noch so wie beschrieben
- Ich hatte noch keine Zeit die Grenzen des Sandy auszuloten
- Es läuft immer noch die eine GraKa drinne - nonOC - und liefert gut 9000 PPD ab

Da ich beruflich im Moment maximal am Anschlag bin, bekanntlich Einiges "verreckt" ist und auch noch Hardware testen "muss" ...
... wird es wohl Juni werden bevor ich dazu komme
Ausserdem hat meine Freundin ja auch noch ein paar berechtigte Ansprüche an mein Privatleben


----------



## Schmicki (8. Mai 2011)

Es bleibt ja nicht aus, dass man so einen enormen Faltpark ab und zu ausmistet. Technisch überholte Grakas müssen ausgetauscht werden. Bumble, hast du schon mal über einen Dual-Sockel-System nachgedacht? Evt. dafür zwei Rechner mit "alten" Grakas ausmisten. Das sollte sich positiv auf die Punkte/Watt auswirken. Zudem hätte man nicht so einen großen administrativen Aufwand und mehr Zeit für die Freundin!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Mai 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Bumble, hast du schon mal über einen Dual-Sockel-System nachgedacht? Evt. dafür zwei Rechner mit "alten" Grakas ausmisten. Das sollte sich positiv auf die Punkte/Watt auswirken.


Ich frag mich wo sich ein Quattro-Sockel-System im Vergleich zu Dual und Singel finanziell und punktemässig einreihen würde.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Mai 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Bumble, hast du schon mal über einen Dual-Sockel-System nachgedacht? Evt. dafür zwei Rechner mit "alten" Grakas ausmisten. Das sollte sich positiv auf die Punkte/Watt auswirken.



Darüber nachgedacht - ja; bisher bin ich aber nicht wirklich davon überzeugt
Hatte nicht nfs auch mal damit "rumgespielt" - und ich meine mich zu erinnern - nicht mit sonderlichem Erfolg...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Mai 2011)

AYE AYE


----------



## Z28LET (9. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ein Update der etwas anderen Art
> 
> Bekanntlich ist mir ja ein Rechner "verreckt" / wurde von WaKü gedoucht
> 
> ...



Man man man, wie krass ist das denn, der Typ produziert ja für ein ganzes Team! 

Läuft der neue Sandy PC schon?
Wie klappts?


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Mai 2011)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Man man man, wie krass ist das denn, der Typ produziert ja für ein ganzes Team!
> 
> Läuft der neue Sandy PC schon?
> Wie klappts?



Find ich cool - du zitierst gleich noch die Antwort auf deine Frage 

"Ist die "Kiste" am Laufen gibt es dann (endlich mal) wieder ein Bild"


----------



## Z28LET (10. Mai 2011)

Hätte ja sein können, dass sie schon läuft, du aber noch keine Zeit für Fotos hattest.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Mai 2011)

Nun ist endlich wieder ein Update vorhanden (Kiste 7)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (21. Mai 2011)

Wo ziehst du bei dir die meisten Punkte bumble?
CPU oder GPU?

Kurz OT:
Wie wärs, wenn du alle Kisten zusammen in einen Raum stellst und ne Sauna draus machst?
So könntest du über den Eintrittspreis ein Teil deiner Stromrechnung zahlen


----------



## acer86 (22. Mai 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Wo ziehst du bei dir die meisten Punkte bumble?
> CPU oder GPU?
> 
> Kurz OT:
> ...


 

Ja und eine schönen Kräuter Aufguss über den CPU kühler machen


----------



## caine2011 (22. Mai 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



unbelievable: da hat einer meine idee umgesetzt XD

@topic: was hast du eigentl. für eine neue teufelsmaschine da deine avg.ppd um 100k seit letztem monat gestiegen ist oO


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Mai 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Wo ziehst du bei dir die meisten Punkte bumble?
> CPU oder GPU?


 
Na ja, üblicherweise rechnen ja die CPU und 2 GraKa's in jedem Compy
Dabei kommt der "Outcome" aber natürlich nun stark auf die "Bestückung" an

Kiste 7 (als Beispiel) bringt pro GPU je ca. 15'000 PPD und der Sandy macht ca. 27'000 PPD (*BIG*)
Kiste 6 (als anderes Beispiel) bringt pro GPU je nach Modell zwischen 11 und 15'000 PPD und der Phenom II X 1090T macht ca. 10'000 PPD (non-*BIG*)

Grundsätzlich bringt eine *BIG* natürlich immer mehr Punkte als eine GPU


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Mai 2011)

Sorry, caine - hatte ich erst jetzt bemerkt



caine2011 schrieb:


> @topic: was hast du eigentl. für eine neue teufelsmaschine da deine avg.ppd um 100k seit letztem monat gestiegen ist oO


 
Nun, "schuld daran" sind

- die Kiste 7 (Sandy + 2GTX560TI) mit ca. 55 KPPD
- die (noch nicht gepostete) "Kiste 8" die ich für PCGH(x) teste (i7-950 + 2GTX560TI) mit ca. 50 KPPD

Ausserdem Anpassungen/Umbauten an den anderen Systemen (auch bedingt durch das "Ertrinken" von Kiste 4)

Insofern ist die Auflistung im Startpost nicht mehr ganz richtig und muss bei Gelegenheit angepasst werden .. irgendwann


----------



## knightmare80 (11. Juni 2011)

Hallo bumble ,
ist ja nicht so dass Deine ganze Arbeit nur Punkte bringt  Durch Dich falte ich auch mit 4Maschinen (Ergeiz und das kann ich auch Effekt) derzeit und wenn der Bulldozer endlich kommt hab ich auch dann einen Server in der Hoffnung mit 2 Bulldozer Server Cores ... einen privaten Bulldozer leg ich mir sowieso zu und Spare schon fleißig für mein Projekt Server  Hoffe das Win7 Ultimate 64bit dann auch mitspielt weil mit mit nem DC-Operon Blade-Server hab ich gute Erfahrung gemacht , leider gehen BIG-WU's erst mit 8 sonst hätte ich mein Bladeserver aufgestockt...  
Mach weiter so und vielleicht Rockt der Bulli und dann ist PCGH auch wieder mit einem aktivem 24/7 Falter mehr unterwegs.

Leider taugen meine Shuttles mit denen ich Falte nur für GPU-Falten und nicht Unicore... da gibt es trotz keinen hohen temps seit kurzem immer wieder Blue-Screens... only GPU rennt dagegen super mit 8k ppd im Schnitt... Hoffe nur das die ATI's endlich besser werden weil meine GtX580 locker die 15k ppd schafft...


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Oktober 2011)

Hier gibt es bald ein Update ....


----------



## oldDirty (20. Oktober 2011)

Großen Respekt für deinen Materialeinsatz. Mir selbst wäre der Stromverbrauch aber doch etwas zu naja intensiv.
Aber man kann eben auf andere Sachen verzichten, rauchen, saufen etc. 
Hab zwar auch ein paar mickrige Punkte bei F@h, bin eher bei Boinc aktiv, grad wieder eingestiegen bei gpuGrid.
Weiter so und paar updates einpflegen please.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Februar 2012)

So, endlich mal wieder ein Update (der Server)

Gleichzeitig habe ich begonnen die anderen "Kisten" upzudaten - da wo es Sinn macht

Stay tuned


----------

